
Here’s How Russian Agents Hacked 500M Yahoo Users - dsr12
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-16/here-s-how-russian-agents-hacked-500-million-yahoo-users
======
mrtri
russians have to hack, but Yahoo gives everything to US gov without hacking,
creates tools for NSA to spy.

